# One last trip to the Jemez



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The wife and I got one more camping trip in this year. Got enough footage to do one short vid. Enjoy.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks like a really cool place to ride. I wish we had more public land to ride on in FL.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> Looks like a really cool place to ride. I wish we had more public land to ride on in FL.


I hear ya.
Looks looks a nice peaceful ride.


----------

